# sources of antenna towers?



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

We are searching for antenna towers in order to get a wifi signal above the trees surrounding us. What sources are available?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

See if you can find a Ham Radio club near you.

They usually know where to get them, and sometimes have used ones for sale


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Check craigslist for used ones. Drive down to Ohio and pickup a tower from American tower. Figure about $10/ft for the tv/wifi grade tower. If you attach it to the house you can go about 20ft above the top of the roof. If you go higher you will need a higher grade tower or guy wires (properly installed). How high do you need to go?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

fransean said:


> We are searching for antenna towers in order to get a wifi signal above the trees surrounding us. What sources are available?



http://www.swap.qth.com/

....................Look in the lower right column , down at the bottom under ........towers and equipment... , fordy


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

....................Addendum.....Look for either 20g or 25g , 20g would be ideal for your needs ! Also , Rohn , now out of biz , built foldover(25g) towers in 58' and 72' models , they foldover in the middle and require guy wires and aren't that expensive . , fordy


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

What is the wind load of a wireless internet antenna? Less than 1 sq. ft.?
Till they come back and tell us the height of the trees that they need to clear, a Rohn 25 series antenna may be overkill. Let along using the much heavier Rohn 45 series of tower....

Possibly they could get by with using 40 feet of guyed 1 and 1/4 inch diameter push up TV masts. 

I did a quick search, and good old "Radio Shack" still carries the 10 and 5 feet long masts and mounting kits..


http://www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=antenna mast&origkw=antenna+mast&sr=1

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3739599


That and it is a heck of a lot cheaper option than a tower, and you don't even need to pour a concrete base for it either.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Might be cheaper and more dependable to force your way through the trees with bigger and badder antennas. How far do you have to go. I'm setting up for 800' through the trees


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a huge set of moonraker 4s on a single 3 inch (thick walled) galvanized pipe. Its 60 feet off the ground. Bolted to the house with no guide wires. Been up at least 10 years an took at hit from 2 tornadoes this year. one of which pulld up almost every tree on the property.

Got it from the scrap yard.


----------

